# Waypoint soil test are in



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

I will be doing a Reno this Fall. I only have lawn in the front yard which I will be killing soon. The sides and back have been dirt/clay for over a year. I would like to get things better before throwing down seeds. I will also be throwing down topsoil to level the lawn. What's the best course? TIA


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is a typical indy new construction soil. High pH, very low P, low K, low sulfur and low OM.

Since you have bare soil and likely seed in 2 month, I would suggest a different approach. Lets go really heavy on P. Do a 1.5lb/ksqft now and next month. Then at seeding do 1lb/ksqft every month. It is going to take a while.

You should use SOP (from Advance Turf Solutions) to raise your K and provide sulfur.

AMS should be you nitrogen of choice.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks for the response. I'm going to price the items below from Advance Turf Solutions. Unless there is another place you can recommend. I have a few questions.

-Should I kill the front lawn first before throwing down all this stuff?
I was reading your "Soil Remediation Guidelines" write-up. Should I add P and K all at once or weekly?
- P = MAP 11-52-0 -- 1.5Ibs/ksqft (your guide says 2lbs)
- K = SOP 0-0-50 -- 2lb/kqft/monthly (per your guide)
- N = AS 21-0-0-24S -- ??????


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The guide is intended for people that have a lawn and dont want to kill it. You can break some rules.

To get 1.5lb of P/ksqft you will need 3lb of MAP/ksqft.

You down have to kill it. This might hurt it. If you dont want to kill it now, then do 1lb of P/ksqft.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks @g-man. I purchased what I needed from Advance Turf Solutions.
To confirm, all I am applying right now (this weekend) is 1.5lb of P/ksqft in one day, correct? The other stuff will be at a later date?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Map and sop this weekend


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

I was getting ready to add the MAP and SOP but the bags have no instructions on mixing it with water. Does it matter the amount of water per/k to mix the MAP and SOP?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hmm. You need to apply these to the soil as granular with a spreader. After it is in the ground, then run the irrigation for 1/4in.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

@g-man I actually thought that but I'm questioning myself with the amount of what 3lb is of these products. I guess I have to put the spreader at the lowest setting which I think it's still to big.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

3lb per 1000 sqft. Your yard is 7,000sqft, so you will need 21lb in the spreader. Grab an empty 5 gallon bucket, weight yourself with the bucket using a bathroom scale. Add the product to the bucket. Weight yourself with the bucket again. Substract the previous weight and adjust with more or less product until you get to 21lb.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Weighing the product is not the issue. I should have mentioned though that I can only do the front yard because the patio guy has not come out and filled/level the ground on the sides and backyard. He keeps changing the date to come out. I feel like it will be a waste of product if I throw it down and lots will fall into the trenches. That is why I was only going to do 1k on the front yard. At the end of the day, I still have to put that small amount on 1ksqft. That is why I was also questioning for soluble.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It won't waste if you do the back now. Actually it will be better. We want that phosphorus in the entire soil profile, not just the top.

For really small amounts, hand spreader can work. I use a Scott wizz.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Oh boy, another tool to add to my collection. &#128514;


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

@g-man Should he get the majority of his N using AS?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, but there is no easy source of P in Indy, so MAP is used for P. MAP has some N in it.


----------

